# DC motors on spartan machines???



## Shuanvon (Aug 5, 2009)

Alright guys, 
The Spartan rep told me about the new DC motors for their cable machines(mod# 100 & 300 specifically). According to him they are more powerful with less rpm's. I was wondering if anyone out there has had experience with this and if they are worth the $$$$
Thanks


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

where you going to get dc? breid....................:rockon:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

are you talking about the new universal motor they have with the integral gearbox?










I know they're expensive at nearly $600 . I haven't had any problems with the old style motors so I haven't considered the "upgrade" yet.






Paul


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I do believe these are DC motors with a bridge rectifier in the electrical box. I don't know about any benefits due to the DC voltage though.





Paul


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Only benifit is it is quiter than the old A/C motors. No ear plugs needed.



rocksteady said:


> I do believe these are DC motors with a bridge rectifier in the electrical box. I don't know about any benefits due to the DC voltage though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

While I would love to have a quieter machine I don't want to pay that much just for a motor plus you need to change the mount which i think doesn't have the spot for the legs for tilting it back.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Plumber Jim said:


> While I would love to have a quieter machine I don't want to pay that much just for a motor plus you need to change the mount which i think doesn't have the spot for the legs for tilting it back.


 I cant recall if it does or not. But yes you do have to change the deck due to the size difference of the motor (length) and the electric box has the room needed for the add parts.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

i had some pipes welded that slip in those 2 slots that i use as a sleigh to pull it up my ramp with a winch. without that its worthless to me.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I can look the next time I am at Marv's place. I never looked all that close since I am happy with all my old motors as well.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I got to looking at where i saw the one i thought was the new motor but now i think it was a third party motor sold on ebay . but if you do get to see the new one let me know if that mount still has those two slots.


----------



## Shuanvon (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks guys, I have just about talked myself into trying it. If it is quieter, it should be a good selling point. Nobody likes ordering food from a drive thru window over the scream of a sewer machine. I will let you know how it works out


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

i put a new motor from spartan on my 1065, cost around 700 bucks! motor, shroud, air pedal,and ground fault cord all cam in a kit. its real quiet but i dont think it has any more balls then the old one.
i had the old one rebuilt for 225 bucks, put it on the shelf for a spare.


----------

